# White River



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, seems I'm going home to OK for Turkey day. If I have to drive north of the red river, I figure I might as well go over to Arkansas and fish the white. Does anybody have some quality guide recommendations to offer?

Many thanks!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I just go on my own. Generation has been low with the drought up there so the wade fishing is good. Here's a link to the regs and maps with all the access points.... http://www.agfc.com/resources/GuidebookDocs/troutp25-39.pdf

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks!


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

You might give Steve Dally at Dally's Ozark Fly Fisher a call for some up-to-the-minute intel on the White and Norfork. Or stop by if you're in/near Cotter. Flows on the White can be hit or miss, good to have some alternatives or a backup plan if it turns out they're generating.

http://www.theozarkflyfisher.com/

Great shop, great guys.

JB


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

PM, redfishlaw on this site. He use to guide up there and can recommend someone. My dad just moved back to Texas from Mountain Home after 15 years. I will miss fishing the White.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks all. I am still looking to book a guide as I am limited by time.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Google Jamie Rouse he is Orvis endorsed but fishes mainly the little red. I promise he will put you in touch with someone on the white. I've fished with the Rouse crew and they are awesome.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks 2Coolers! I booked 2 days with Kevin Brandtonie. He came highly recommended by some other well-respected WR guides who were booked up for the 2 days I want.

Hopefully, I'll have some good fish tales and pix to post up when I get back after turkey day.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Nov 19 - 20*

I fished with Cap't Kevin Brandtonies out of his 20' john boat. This is the typical river boat on the White.

We (which means he) had to contend with changing flows out of Bull Shoals Dam. I have to say he did a great job! While dead drifting nymphs in steady light rain, I caught 40+ rainbows on the 19th. I actually quit counting after about 3 hours when I had passed 20. I kept 5 trout all about 14" this first day.

The 20th saw a foggy morning and a different strategy. With twice the flow of the day before, Kevin had me banging the shoreline structure with large dries (hoppers) trying to coax a reaction strike out of the White's legendary Browns. I ended up with 3 strikes which included a rainbow with a big appetite. I finished the day catching over 20 rainbows of which I kept 4.

All in all it was a great trip! Kevin has a great personality and made it a very fun two days. I can heartily recommend Kevin Brandtonies to anyone who is interested in a guided trip on the White River.


----------

